# A sad story about a canine police officer



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh how awful poor dog, just unbelievable


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One more way intoxicated driving can ruin lives...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So sad - drivers like that put everyone at risk.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar although this happened out east in Riverhead which is somewhat rural the town has a busy down town. It is lucky that no pedestrians were injured and fortunate that the human officers were not badly injured.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a beautiful GSD he was. So sad.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor baby! How very sad.


----------

